# Scope of fashion in canada



## Purohit tanya (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello
I am from India and planning to do masters in fashion management from canada. Can anyone tell me the scope of fashion in canada and chances of getting a job there after the course.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What do you mean by 'the scope of fashion in Canada'?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And what kind of a job are you thinking of?


----------



## Purohit tanya (Jun 14, 2014)

I mean what are the chances of getting a job in canada after doin fashion management. I wish to work there for at least a few years. I am planning to apply for george brown college. Please help. I am really confused.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Finding a job in Fashion Management? If you are really really lucky. 

I assume you would like to find a job within your field that qualifies to stay in Canada? There are plenty of graduates from such programs. And lots of foreigners who would like to stay in Canada within that field. Cap for CEC is reached: Canadian Experience Class ? Number of applications accepted

If you want to stay in Canada, you would need to get a job at the right level. Being a cashier in a fashion store or a merchandiser doesn't qualify to get a PR card afterwards. (but that's the kind of job you can find afterwards with limit years of work experience as a manager in retail).

If you make this investment in order to get a Permanent Resident card in Canada, I would think twice. Of course, while studying here, you can meet a nice Canadian, fall in love, and get married. That is a more realistic version of 'how to migrate to Canada', I think.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Purohit tanya said:


> I mean what are the chances of getting a job in canada after doin fashion management. I wish to work there for at least a few years. I am planning to apply for george brown college. Please help. I am really confused.


In my opinion, there are far too many candidates and far too few jobs in fashion in canada. Most of the graduates probably struggle to start because of this competition and end up beginning with Retail sector where wages are not too high and competition is also with non-fashion graduates in jobs such as sales. This is a trend I have alse seen within UK.
I believe the course that you are planning to do is definitely going to be expensive while there is a low probability of you securing the job that you may want after making such an investment as pointed out by EVHB also. 
Also what I have seen is the sectors you can join are far limited with a fashion mgmt degree as compared to say a MBA which can lead you to many diverse sectors such as IT, Banking, HR, etc.. 
So I would recommend a much more specialised ocurse based on your prior qualification which atleast gives you a high chance of working there for some years.
However, the choice is yours based on your preferences and personal factors.


----------



## Purohit tanya (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for your reply.... Il have to give it a second thought now...actually I have done my graduation in accessory designing...so was planning to go for masters in fashion management....Will I be facing the same problem in US as well??


----------

